# De facto spouse - Different nationalities



## j-in-paris (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am an American who is going to be moving to Canada for work, and will start my application for a work visa. I want to know if it will be possible for my French boyfriend to apply as my de facto spouse. We have been living together for nearly two years, but have different nationalities.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

j-in-paris said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am an American who is going to be moving to Canada for work, and will start my application for a work visa. I want to know if it will be possible for my French boyfriend to apply as my de facto spouse. We have been living together for nearly two years, but have different nationalities.
> Thanks for your help!


Your boyfriend's nationality is not relevant. You will require evidence that you have been living common-law, such as utility bills, credit card bills and rental/mortgage payment receipts.


----------

